# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  تحديث ملفات التورنادو Hwk ini 25/12/2012

## bodr41

*تحديث ملفات التورنادو*_ Hwk ini 25/12/2012_  *
ATTACHED IS THE LATEST INI FOR HWK USERS. NEW MODELS ADDED:*    *ملف ini لمستخدمي التورنادو (hwk) ايضافة جديدة للموديلات التالية : *  RM-802 Nokia LUMIA 800C
RM-821 Nokia LUMIA 920
RM-825 Nokia LUMIA 820
RM-824 Nokia LUMIA 820
RM-845 Nokia LUMIA 822
RM-898 Nokia LUMIA 510
RM-843 Nokia ASHA 309
RM-852 Nokia ASHA 308
RM-872 Nokia 206/2060
RM-873 Nokia 206
RM-884 Nokia ASHA 302
RM-923 Nokia LUMIA 505
RM-907 Nokia C1-02i  *
 يمكن اضافة الملف في هدا المسار
 x :\ Program Files \ Nokia \ Phoenix
او من هدا المسار
 x : \ Program Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ 
UFS_DCT x BB5 * 
bodr41

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## متيم الرسول

الف شكررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ricouu

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## ABDELLAH65

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## khalifa

tankeeeeeeeeeeees you

----------


## l.midoo

شكرا على هذا المجهود

----------


## the_tiger7

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## abdou147

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عصام البرغثي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ryad67

مشششششششششكوور باغالي

----------


## راشدمحمد

دائما معطاء جزيت خيرا

----------


## كلاى بيزنس

الف شكر يا برنس

----------


## عدنان العمري

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك

----------


## tazougert

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## koreatum

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بدر

----------


## younets

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## kinto2011

بارك الله اخي الكريم

----------


## على بيومى

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش

----------


## ابومازن فون

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

